# activated carbon and plant fertilizers



## mythiceuphoria (Aug 27, 2010)

I've read so many articles and opinions that contradict each other, it's confusing. I've just gone from a 10 gallon to a 20 gallon tank and I currently have an anubias, an anacharis and a primrose. Currently I'm using Seachem Flourish tabs and API Leaf Zone (they don't sell liquid Flourish in any local stores anymore). I know I need to get a new light since I have the sneaking suspicion that the light that came with the new hood will not be conducive to plant growth. But I'm thinking of also ordering Flourish Excel and Trace.

Of course, the filter I have uses activated carbon. I've read that it will take all the nutrients from the liquid fertilizers out of the water. I've read that it will only take out the organic nutrients and leaves everything else in the water. Does it really matter or not? I'd like to keep the carbon just to keep the water clearer. Should I just take it out the day I dose and maybe the day after to let the plants absorb the nutrients?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*You need lights that give off 6700K spectrum. Lights that come with stock hoods are mainly just to light up and show the fish. 

Activated carbon is not all that necessary. At the start, I believed activated carbon was absolutly needed to keep the water clear. I later learned that its not true. Aquarists now use it only to remove meds and remove odor. But if a tank is well maintained, there will be no odor. I dont remember the last time I used carbon and my tank is really nice and clear. The only thing i use is filter floss. I use old cartridges, cut off a square peice of filter floss and stick it in. Carbon is for chemical filtration which is rarely needed. I only use mechanical and biological.*


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I never use carbon. It will remove ammonia and nitrates that the plants need as well as other minerals. Once the carbon is full (if you don't change regularly), it will leech these toxins back into the water and can cause a spike if you are using other means of fertilization. 

Buyng quarts of Seachem excel, flourish is cheaper than buying them in a store. Places like Fosters and smith do not charge extra for the weight.  Trace is not needed unless you have a reallllllly picky plant.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am sorry but activated cabon does not leech anything its adsobed back into the water because if it did a person would only need a small amount to last a lifetime.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Well from what I've read, the activated carbon has a finite lifespan, and it can get completely "filled/clogged". At this point and perhaps even before this, it exchange what it binds if it has an affinity to bind something stronger than something else. What it tends to release first is phosphates (may vary by brand of carbon). 

This does not mean that you can rinse it under the water and it releases everything and is recharged. It just gets to full capacity, and now you are essentially adding more nutrients in your tank than before because the carbon is no longer absorbing it. Hope that makes better sense. If I can find the article I read...I'll post a link.

Purigen on the other hand is similar to activated carbon, but it can be recharged by rinsing with bleach.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats correct some carbons can release phosphates for a short time when fist added to the tank then it stops. I agree that once the carbon has adsorbed everything it can it then becomes just a biological bed and at that time what ever is in the water stays in the water the carbon never releases things back into the water column at that poinit.


----------



## mythiceuphoria (Aug 27, 2010)

So the short story is that I'd be better without the carbon at all. Thanks for that idea of just cutting out the floss, NursePlaty! I never really thought of that. It would still hold the bacteria for the bio filter, I assume. Now I've just got to find a good light source for these plants and I'm in business!


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

mythiceuphoria said:


> So the short story is that I'd be better without the carbon at all. Thanks for that idea of just cutting out the floss, NursePlaty! I never really thought of that. It would still hold the bacteria for the bio filter, I assume. Now I've just got to find a good light source for these plants and I'm in business!


*Buy the filter floss at Walmart in the craft section. Same stuff but extremely cheap. *


----------

